# Tikka plastic to metal conversion



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Are there metal replacements for the bottom plastic plate (trigger guard and screw holes) in metal? Also, does anyone make metal clips for these? My buddy got one and if it wasnt for the cheap plastic it is one sweet gun.


----------



## agilent_one (Sep 24, 2004)

I own a Tikka T3 lite stainless in 300WSM. I have tried searching for the metal trigger guard and clip, but have found nothing. Interestingly enough, would you believe that those "cheap" plastic clips retail for $97 CDN up here?!?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

They could sell water for $100 a gallon if they had you over a barrel, and in this situation it appears that they do.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Im sure there are some, or some that can be made :wink:


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

You're so right, I looked at the tikkas too. I love that checkering design. It would be such a nice gun with out some of that plastic. I considered buying one & making a new plate & all that stuff you mentioned. Forgot about the clip though.


----------



## tikka_shooter (Nov 11, 2005)

wuts the big deal about the plastic? ive had my tikka t3 laminent, stainless and its been through hell, its lite!!! there has been nothing wrong with the plastic.


----------



## tikka_shooter (Nov 11, 2005)

oh and also! clips for 97 $ ?
where are you from?
i lost my 3 round clip and they cost 59$ i bought a 5 round for 69$


----------

